# Xbox 360 controller for windows missing from device manager



## makermod1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Heres an image, this is very odd.
ignore the duel monitor -.-

somehow... find a way to make it larger.

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu7/makermod1/?action=view&current=9b22cb4a-1.jpg



im missing the "Microsoft Common Controller for Windows" class
in device manager.
ive done everything, the controller works fine but for reasons too hard to explain, i need to have it in device manager to do something in its properties O_e


----------



## makermod1 (Feb 18, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## makermod1 (Feb 18, 2010)

GAWD, inactive forum 
i need this help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Please don't bump posts less than 24 hours old. And I'm sorry, but there aren't enough of us VOLUNTEERING our free time to be here 24x7. It likely would have gotten a faster response if you hadn't responded to it at all.

Have you tried this? http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...12-576B-42F2-B7C1-2A17CE25188B&displaylang=en


----------



## makermod1 (Feb 18, 2010)

yah, i have. it works perfectly exept its not in device manager.. its odd
i need it to be in device manager


----------



## gundanium1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you using a wired xbox controller or is it connected with the wireless adaptor?

If its wired remove the controller from your pc, uninstal the driver and then re-instal it. Once the instal finish then plug back in. Sometimes the computer doesnt recognise the device properly if the control is plugged in during the install.

If its the wireless adaptor, there are cases were the PC reads the adaptor as the device and doesnt list the controller when connected through it. I have lots of contact with xbox related items but have yet to solve that fault. Again try a re-instal from scratch.

Wish I could offer more help.


----------

